# Состояние после межтелового спондилодеза С3-С4, С4-С5



## droiskayal (31 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Елена. Мне 46 лет.  Мне сделали операцию в 2012 г. Не буду описывать свои страдания подробно.. Просто  отключаюсь от боли и сосудистой недостаточности.  Бывает, что отнимается все тело, теряется речь, состояние ступора, ничего не соображаю....По крупицам собирала информацию о том, что у меня сейчас творится.  Шея просто кривая ...  Импланты поставили криво, не закрепили пластиной. Из-за этого получился подвывих С1 и С2.  Чувствую, что все пережимает под черепом и я выключаюсь. После операции не могла снять воротник, шла очень сильная боль в верхней части шеи на границе с черепом. , начались судороги.  Голова еле держится, съезжает (или тянет) в левую сторону.  Принимаю очень много лекарств. Ношу воротник Шанса.  Высылаю нарезки, которые я сделала сама из МРТ. Мне интересно, что происходит у меня с аксисом. ..Может ли быть перелом или трещины? Была травма.
Ищу специалистов, которые рекомендуют, что в моем случае можно сделать и куда обратиться.  Смогут ли мне помочь в каком-нибудь ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОМ ЦЕНТРЕ? Очень жду ответа.   Более подробно все документы можно просмотреть по ссылке:  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9d6H/4ThT8ty3M


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2016)

А снимки до операции покажите.


----------



## droiskayal (1 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте! Рентген от 2007 г, когда мне стало плохо после мануальной терапии. А МРТ уже ближе к операции...

   

Обратите, пожалуйста, внимание на зуб аксиса. Что это? Трещина? Может, перелом? Голова на шее плохо держится.

 

Еще снимки нашла ...  Интересует аксис. Тело позвонка не однородное. Просмотрела все остальные - однородные. Я не рентгенолог, Но чувствую от куда идут проблемы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2016)

Сколиоз был. Сколиоз и остался. Это не подвывих, это компенсация на сколиоз.


----------



## droiskayal (1 Июн 2016)

А сколиоз в шее? И что с этим можно сделать? Мне предлагают демонтаж, выравнивание... - это первый этап. Дальше будут смотреть. Но клиника не федеральная. Областная Новосибирская.


----------



## La murr (1 Июн 2016)

droiskayal написал(а):


> Смогут ли мне помочь в каком-нибудь ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОМ ЦЕНТРЕ?


Елена, рассмотрите, как вариант, такую возможность - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20466/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2016)

Ради сколиоза идти на вторую операцию !!!!
Давайте так. Что болит? А не что кривое!


----------



## droiskayal (2 Июн 2016)

Очень сильные боли на границе шеи и черепа,  в челюсти, зубы, лицо,лоб,  затылок, сквозные... Прямо выкручивает, острая даже при осторожной ходьбе. Боли и слабость в руках и плечах. Стягивает все тело. Да и боли не главное. Идет сильная сосудистая недостаточность до отключения. Зависит от позиции головы. Она у меня сваливается налево. Пережимает под черепом. Начинает неметь и слабеть все тело, отключается голова и речь.  Выправляю жестким воротником. Легче, когда принудительно выворачиваю шею, растягивая левую сторону под черепом. Даже лежа ищу это положение. Так светлеет в голове и легче дышать. Без сосудистых препаратов отключаюсь. Без блокад в верхнюю часть шеи (невролог ставит раз в неделю), лежу пластом.  Последнее время сплю в жестком воротнике, иначе просыпаюсь невменяемая, вся стянутая и с болями во всем теле и весь день не могу придти в себя. Стала теряться память. Постоянные приступы. Даже внешне зеленею, пульс становится еле прослушиваем, наступает состояние ступора. Вроде и не совсем отключаюсь, но тело не слушается, не могу разговаривать и думать Голова  просто сваливается налево,  Глаза начинают смотреть в разные стороны, не симметрично...  В транспорте отключаюсь. Вообще не переношу, голова съезжает налево и пережимает... Езжу в воротнике, но все-равно идет реакция на вибрацию.  Когда иду, то тоже идет резкая боль из под черепа на границе с шеей и голова начинает съезжать влево, начинает очень сдавливать голову  и перемыкает. ..  Когда одеваю жесткий воротник, то шея начинает принимать ровное положение, проясняется голова и сила в тело возвращается, но очень медленно. Уже 2 раза было так, что отключалась и по несколько месяцев практически лежала.  Мне 46 лет. Я не могу жить в таком состоянии. Оно мне не подвластно. Потеряла хорошую работу. Просто стала отключаться, теряться память. У невролога прохожу курс за курсом. Каждую неделю ставит блокады ксефокама, меняет сосудистую терапию одну на другую. Дозы не слабые.. Если уменьшаю, то сразу становится плохо. Реабилитация типа массажей, физио и игл практически не дают улучшения. Еще спасаюсь упражнениемтаким:  сначала ставлю жестким воротником шею, растягивая ее, потом лежа давлю затылком на ладонь, а второй рукой ощущаю мышцы задней поверхности шеи. Сначала чувствую ассиметрию. Делаю до тех пор, пока не появится в шее симметрия, как будто что-то встает на место. Иногда прямо чувствую себя прекрасно. Боли уходят со всего тела. А иногда становится хуже и тогда совсем скрючивает... Трудно найти эту грань. Разве это жизнь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2016)

Это не сколиоз!
Это признаки сосудистой недостаточности, причём как хронической (вертебробазилярная недостаточность), так и острой (позвоночная артерия).
В воротнике лучше. А вариант три месяца в жёстком воротнике хирургические предлагали?


----------



## droiskayal (2 Июн 2016)

Я носила воротник и до операции и после  операции. Как стала снимать, то стала отключаться.  Потом мне делали дирецепцию в Новокузнецке 29-й городской. И носила воротник еще месяц. После того, как начала снимать думала, что вообще не выживу. Сразу перемыкало... Меня ортопеды местные ругают, что я его одеваю. Говорят, чтобы шею закачивала. Неврологи, глядя на меня и снимки говорят, чтобы не вздумала, что вообще до конца пережмет... Ортопед из Новосибирска при личном осмотре и пальпации сказал, что только хирургически... Он же изучал все снимки и программы МРТ. В результате лечусь все это время консервативно... Становится все хуже. Никакие гимнастики лечебные не помогают. Идет острая боль из верхнешейного отдела во все стороны при любом шевелении. Боль сдерживаю блокадами, карбомазипином,  мазями. Периодически воротник. Не буду повторяться...

Уточню... Боль пытаюсь сдерживать. Любое движение, напряжение ее обостряет. Не могу же я постоянно жить в воротнике.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2016)

У ортопедов есть такой способ, как при переломе. На три месяца воротник, чтобы все срослось.
Советовать тут что-то сложно. работать с шейно-головным переходом можно и нужно, но как и что делать без осмотра не решить.


----------



## droiskayal (2 Июн 2016)

Меня и смотрел ортопед и пальпировал. Сказал, что только операция. Это было 2 года назад. Я пыталась проводить реабилитацию. Лучше не становится. Измучилась .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2016)

Трудно оценить, по описанию плохо, по должной ситуации, вроде должно быть лучше описанного.
Два года борьбы, без эффекта от лечения - это стоит того чтобы посоветоваться с нейрохирургами.
На форуме хорошие специалисты, обратитесь к ним.

Из консервативный врачей, доктор Рудковский.


----------



## droiskayal (3 Июн 2016)

Спасибо.


----------

